# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra e Tetoves

## Black_Mamba

Tema tjeter u mbyll mesiguri per arsye te numrit te madh te postimevee,keshtu qe e xhota nje me te re dhe me e lire me e mire ishte.


Besoj se do tja kaloni per mrekulli kendej mbi sofer.

----------


## Xhuxhja

ouuuuuu blacki
sa i ntekshem ije :ngerdheshje: 
tlumshin duret

si ki kon tej?
majr?

----------


## Black_Mamba

Casha kum li xhi me bo.

Une ska ma kec mka rok ni smundje e vjeshtes mka malit kejt viran punet.

Tej mejr ke qan xhi dem kallxojsh shtehej frejk e frejk denise sa nuk kam hik,tdal tshoh ku ka mrej dunjaja.

----------


## drague

Pse nuk ja lae Xhuxhes ta hapte xhit temen

ps. ju tetovaret po nai harxhitni XH-te

----------


## Black_Mamba

> Pse nuk ja lae Xhuxhes ta hapte xhit temen
> 
> ps. ju tetovaret po nai harxhitni XH-te



Eh Xhuxhes ja lash me e hap ket tem po ajo shkoi u ankua te tema tjeter ma sakt te Sofra Kumanovare keshtu qe nuk e lash te shprehet atje po e thira ketu.


Me mire Xh-te se tjerat.

----------


## RaPSouL

drague xhi bojsh majr ie, xhi de kallxojsh dns?

Ximi ho si tkom?

----------


## Xhuxhja

> Casha kum li xhi me bo.
> 
> Une ska ma kec mka rok ni smundje e vjeshtes mka malit kejt viran punet.
> 
> Tej mejr ke qan xhi dem kallxojsh shtehej frejk e frejk denise sa nuk kam hik,tdal tshoh ku ka mrej dunjaja.


hahahahha
ethe vjeshte a
epo cashta tu ndejt npazar tu shejt speca
ftofet njeri
ehehehehe
 :shkelje syri: 

une majr majr me thon
si perdit




> Pse nuk ja lae Xhuxhes ta hapte xhit temen
> 
> ps. ju tetovaret po nai harxhitni XH-te


une kom respekt per plecet
ku mka hije tceli tem kac domethanse?
kur jom kac e re?
ka ma para se une per tseftejs tema :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KUSi

Burra ene gra (vlen per ato xhi jon mbi moshen 18 vjecare :perqeshje: ) hajt per hajr na koft sofra se ke ajo qetra gerdi kimi lon ishalla kjo na shkon per se mbari  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Black_Mamba

Kusi vogel mejr jam ce jum nxhit me ket kusin e madh.

----------


## Black_Mamba

> hahahahha
> ethe vjeshte a
> epo cashta tu ndejt npazar tu shejt speca
> ftofet njeri
> ehehehehe
> 
> 
> une majr majr me thon
> si perdit



Ethe vjeshte po ama,kur asht ksha ftohet ene pak shej bije sham e kam merak nixha ateher eeehh me e dit tej xhi aasht hahaha.
Epo xhi te bojm Idarja don.

----------


## BaBa

_Pershendetje ta gezoni sofren_

----------


## Beran

Pershendetje per t'gjithe.

Pa Sofren Tetovare , forumi eshte i ftohte.

----------


## Xhuxhja

> Ethe vjeshte po ama,kur asht ksha ftohet ene pak shej bije sham e kam merak nixha ateher eeehh me e dit tej xhi aasht hahaha.
> Epo xhi te bojm Idarja don.


caj me limoon dush te thujsh?
ahahahhahaahah

pse je zon me kusin e madh?

----------


## Xhuxhja

> Burra ene gra (vlen per ato xhi jon mbi moshen 18 vjecare) hajt per hajr na koft sofra se ke ajo qetra gerdi kimi lon ishalla kjo na shkon per se mbari


o gjalo ajo fjala gra ka qeter kuptim
nauk per mbaj 18 vjet
ncncncncnncnc

verte gerdi lam andej

kjo ma kec se ajo de shkoje
po une jom mo per tu ngrejt pi sofre

----------


## Alienated

> Pershendetje edhe per ty .
> 
> p.s Kur je larg me shume te bije malli per ne


Cimo... kur je larg te bie malli per cdo gje, jo per miq e te aferm qe i njohim...

Edhe nje pershendetje tjeter te madheee nga une...

E paskeni nderru sofren. A e kemi dhe kete ne mbrojtje te XH-se apo jo. Nese s'eshte ne mbrojtje te XH-se nuk do jete Xhuxhja shume e interesuar per te bere gallate ne sofer.


U micku pater - xhi e pegllata gjuhen une... harrova se ke sofra jone folim si t'na veje ma lezet...

----------


## Beran

> Cimo... kur je larg te bie malli per cdo gje, jo per miq e te aferm qe i njohim...
> 
> Edhe nje pershendetje tjeter te madheee nga une...
> 
> E paskeni nderru sofren. A e kemi dhe kete ne mbrojtje te XH-se apo jo. Nese s'eshte ne mbrojtje te XH-se nuk do jete Xhuxhja shume e interesuar per te bere gallate ne sofer.
> 
> 
> U micku pater - xhi e pegllata gjuhen une... harrova se ke sofra jone folim si t'na veje ma lezet...


Ashtau si mendoj une , ije shtrengau bajgji n'letrarce

----------


## flory80

O i zoti i shpis!
Unë dëgjova që keni bler Sofër të re dhe erdha vrap për t'ju uruar.
Ta gëzoni sofrën, dhe për të mira dhe gëzime u mbledhçim!
Hajde gëzuar!
Aaaaaapapapapa, rakinë e paskeni të mirë
Ma mbush edhe një tjetër mua, se unë vij nga vëndi i rakisë

----------


## Alienated

> Ashtau si mendoj une , ije shtrengau bajgji n'letrarce


Mejr mendojsh tej... bash cashtau osht. Isha harrau se duhet ta mbajm gjuhen tone ke kjo teme  :buzeqeshje: 

Ene xhi do kallzojsh tej? Xhi ka deni t're ka Xhepcishti?

----------


## Beran

Xhepcishti si perher ,me pun mileti s'dilet ne udhe pi popullates te madhe hahha.

Ka taj?

----------


## KUSi

> pse je zon me kusin e madh?


Xhuxhe per najp e dajxh ka ni thonje nese e din majr nese se din ce de ta kallxoj  :ngerdheshje:  

*Dajxha per najpin e cet kuletren , a najpi per dajxhet cet pushk*  (nuk ceshi)

p.s ximi besoj se pajtohesh me ket thonjen teme  :ngerdheshje: 





> o gjalo ajo fjala gra ka qeter kuptim
> nauk per mbaj 18 vjet
> ncncncncnncnc
> 
> verte gerdi lam andej
> 
> kjo ma kec se ajo de shkoje
> po une jom mo per tu ngrejt pi sofre


Amon xhuxhe rej se ska lezet buka me u ngrojt pi sofre

----------

